# Who's in NY?



## maes (Jul 6, 2008)

And who wants a drink? I'm arriving tomorrow, staying 2 months, would love to see some of your favourite bars etc.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2008)

Show off


----------



## maes (Jul 6, 2008)

yup


----------



## D (Jul 6, 2008)

You're late!

I would have had you over for dinner last night, silly.  Had a giant gorge-fest.

Come see my friends' show on Thursday with me and a bunch of folks:

www.packofothers.org/peg-ass-us 

And come to my yoga class on Tuesday morning if you're free.

And, well, I'm not much for bars.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 6, 2008)

If you can make it up to Canada, I'd be happy to show you around.


----------



## rachamim18 (Jul 25, 2008)

I do not drink hahaah.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 25, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> I do not drink hahaah.



<makes note to self to spend even more time in bars on next trip top NY>


----------



## rachamim18 (Jul 27, 2008)

What a nasty person. Well, I will pray for you. Must be terrible being that msierable.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> I do not drink hahaah.


Why are you trying to disrupt this thread?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohhh lovely Mae! Have fun


----------



## 1927 (Jul 27, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> What a nasty person. Well, I will pray for you. Must be terrible being that msierable.



No need to pray to a non existent entity for me thanks, and I am certainly not miserable in fact right now I couldnt be happier!


----------



## rachamim18 (Jul 28, 2008)

Editor: Saying I do not drink is disrupting in nature? Furthermore, as usual, you curiously ignore the actual disruptive influence and concentrate on me who is not doing anything contravening any rule or guideline. I understand you personally despie my outlook on certain issues but one would HOPE that a person in your position might manage against all odds to maintain some semblance of objectivity. Sadly this does not seem to be the case at all.

Of course you could be referencing my mentioning that I would pray for the pewrson who insulted me, and of course, again, this would not surpise me in the least.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> Editor: Saying I do not drink is disrupting in nature? Furthermore, as usual, you curiously ignore the actual disruptive influence and concentrate on me who is not doing anything contravening any rule or guideline.


Hello?  What fucking planet are you on spaceman?

The thread starter is not asking whether you drink or not. I imagine they don't give a flying fuck about that.

What they are asking about, however, is whether there any urbanites around in New York and if they fancy going out for a drink.

You don't drink, you're not in New York and I doubt very much if they'd like to spend any time with you, even if you were, so unless you have anything remotely on topic to add to this thread *about going for a drink in New York*, kindly naff orf and keep the lamentable_ "ooh poor old persecuted me" _bullshit to yourself. 

Frankly, it's rather embarrassing.


----------



## mattie (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll be in NY soon, and I'll be drinking like a bloody fish.  With a bunch of academics.  Engineering academics.  Rock on.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 1, 2008)

Editor: Great to see a Mod doing things that others could easily be banned for. That said, I certainly AM in NY. In case you are unaware the Bronzx is one of 5 Boros that make up NYC.

You are correct, the question was NOT "whether or not Rachamim drinks," but rather who would like to have a drink with the OP. IF you find the reply to be incongruous you should really bone up on your English. I who speak it far from perfect am well versed in basic analogies and comparative examples. Talk about nitpicking. Perhaps you are venting for other reasons, which I will not een presume to faintly understand.

As for "wanting to spend time with me," I did not realise your Mod Stick endowed you with empathy and/or other psychic abilities. Obviously not everyone hates me for being a Zionist...or hates me because anti-Zionists coopt threads with absolute nonsense when I post. 

Here is a word for you, one that you can, at your leisure, choose to replace "fuckin$" and "spaceman" with: IMPARTIAL.


As for the ending of your post, more bannable things, get a grip. Maybe time to pass that stick on, you think?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread went well.

Dairy is going to be in NY in a couple of weeks mae, visiting his missus.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to add...I am glad you are so caring as to take the time out of your busy moderation duties to see fit to tell me how embarrassing i am but would your time not be better spent catching flagrant violators of forum rules and norms...you know....people using expletives and outlandish insults towards other posters?


----------



## mattie (Aug 1, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add...I am glad you are so caring as to take the time out of your busy moderation duties to see fit to tell me how embarrassing i am but would your time not be better spent catching flagrant violators of forum rules and norms...you know....people using expletives and outlandish insults towards other posters?



Really, you don't drink?  You wrote all that sober?

Heavens above.


----------



## D (Aug 1, 2008)

:d


----------



## miss direct (Aug 1, 2008)

I will be there in September and October and know no-one there, apart from my cousin.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mattie: Haha, nope, sober. Scary, right?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> As for "wanting to spend time with me," I did not realise your Mod Stick endowed you with empathy and/or other psychic abilities. Obviously not everyone hates me for being a Zionist...or hates me because anti-Zionists coopt threads with absolute nonsense when I post.
> 
> Here is a word for you, one that you can, at your leisure, choose to replace "fuckin$" and "spaceman" with: IMPARTIAL.


You may not drink, but that sounds like it was written on some particularly potent mind-bending drugs.





rachamim18 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add...I am glad you are so caring as to take the time out of your busy moderation duties to see fit to tell me how embarrassing i am but would your time not be better spent catching flagrant violators of forum rules and norms...you know....people using expletives and outlandish insults towards other posters?


You'd be better off reading the rules properly before delivering clueless lectures and trashing threads with your idiotic whining.

'Expletives' are not banned but people who pointlessly disrupt threads often are.


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 2, 2008)

I will be there for a week in Oct, meeting my sis and bro-in-law. I stay on a night or so after they leave, which happens to include my birthday night. Maybe we can have b'day drinks?! 

ETA: Oh - I just realised you said two months - you'll be gone by Oct then, I assume? Ah well...


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2008)

Back on topic, I hope to be in NYC for some work and maybe an Offline or two in late Nov/early Dec. And I'll certainly go for drinks. Lots of them.


----------



## Knut (Aug 25, 2008)

editor said:


> Back on topic, I hope to be in NYC for some work and maybe an Offline or two in late Nov/early Dec. And I'll certainly go for drinks. Lots of them.



What would an Offline in NYC consist of?

It sounds interesting.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2008)

Ideally, much the same as a London one: poetry, comedy and some unusual bands, but the last NY ones have just been DJ affairs.

And lots of drinking, natch.


----------



## Knut (Aug 25, 2008)

editor said:


> Ideally, much the same as a London one: poetry, comedy and some unusual bands, but the last NY ones have just been DJ affairs.
> 
> And lots of drinking, natch.



Sounds good. 

Hmm, do you want live entertainment or do you just like using DJ's when you do one in NY?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm trying to sort out a possible venue in NY, but if it works out, I'd love to put on some live acts.

Check out the www.offline-club site to see the sort of thing we put on.


----------



## Knut (Aug 25, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm trying to sort out a possible venue in NY, but if it works out, I'd love to put on some live acts.
> 
> Check out the www.offline-club site to see the sort of thing we put on.



Nice. Will check it out!


----------



## Cabbed (Aug 26, 2008)

Went to new york for a few weeks this last summer. Was cool.


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Back on topic, I hope to be in NYC for some work and maybe an Offline or two in late Nov/early Dec. And I'll certainly go for drinks. Lots of them.



Perhaps I should view that as a potential deadline of sorts...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was well peeved I couldn't go to the last NY offline.

I was there as well but it was on the same night as the Ricky Hatton vs Floyd Mayweather fight and I had another gig too


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was well peeved I couldn't go to the last NY offline.
> 
> I was there as well but it was on the same night as the Ricky Hatton vs Floyd Mayweather fight and I had another gig too



well, dude, sort it out next time

to be honest - I am not a big fan of the venue of the last offline

a perfectly fine neighborhood dive

except for the fact that the neighborhood is miles away from any subway station


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 26, 2008)

D said:


> well, dude, sort it out next time
> 
> to be honest - I am not a big fan of the venue of the last offline
> 
> ...



That was part of the reason I couldn't nip over for a quick drink as well. It would have meant a long subway and walk, or driving for ages along the BQE on a Friday night.

Can there be one in Manhattan instead? Ta


----------



## ethel (Aug 26, 2008)

aw man. i want to go.


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> That was part of the reason I couldn't nip over for a quick drink as well. It would have meant a long subway and walk, or driving for ages along the BQE on a Friday night.
> 
> Can there be one in Manhattan instead? Ta



There was in the past - at the Raven (RIP).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a shame we couldn't hire somewhere like Arlene's Grocery - that would be cool. But I think its pretty much booked 7 days a week, plus it may be a bit on the large side.


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's a shame we couldn't hire somewhere like Arlene's Grocery - that would be cool. But I think its pretty much booked 7 days a week, plus it may be a bit on the large side.



Or the Knitting Factory.

Actually they do rent out the place for private events. 

And it's in a good location. (see: close , it's a 10 minute walk from my friend's apartment...)


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm just back. It's fucking great. You're going to have a ball!


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

Knut said:


> Or the Knitting Factory.
> 
> Actually they do rent out the place for private events.
> 
> And it's in a good location. (see: close , it's a 10 minute walk from my friend's apartment...)



Well, I won't speak for our editor; but I suspect putting down the bucks for a Manhattan venue is out of the question unless some generous patron of the (debaucherous) arts steps in.


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

D said:


> Well, I won't speak for our editor; but I suspect putting down the bucks for a Manhattan venue is out of the question unless some generous patron of the (debaucherous) arts steps in.



Stranger things have happened.


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

Knut said:


> Stranger things have happened.



Yeah, but I'd be pretty surprised.  Unless, of course, we were to combine offline with the hypothetical Knitting Factory gig my friend/collaborator and I have been discussing...


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

D said:


> Yeah, but I'd be pretty surprised.  Unless, of course, we were to combine offline with the hypothetical Knitting Factory gig my friend/collaborator and I have been discussing...



I don't know what they charge at all. I know Webster Hall is another good place to have a party.

Oh, there must be tons.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm up for any kind of collaboration so long as it's interesting. And fun. And involves drinking.


----------

